# Paris-Brest-Paris 2015



## Ian H (16 Oct 2014)

All the qualifying events are now published. Anyone going for it?


----------



## DCLane (16 Oct 2014)

I'm going to have a go at the qualifiers, but am not currently intending to do it.

A question I have is whether I need to enter the qualifiers now or can I wait?

We probably need a PBP thread?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Oct 2014)

fark that went quick!


----------



## Ian H (17 Oct 2014)

DCLane said:


> I'm going to have a go at the qualifiers, but am not currently intending to do it.
> 
> A question I have is whether I need to enter the qualifiers now or can I wait?
> 
> We probably need a PDP thread?



A few of the most popular events might fill up. My longer ones have entries in double figures already. But I think that'll slow down once the panic buyers have exhausted themselves.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Oct 2014)

http://www.aukweb.net/events/pbp/


----------



## bobcat (26 Oct 2014)

All events? Have I missed something, I was waiting for the Bethersden 300 to complete my SR. May need to rethink my ride plan!


----------



## Ian H (26 Oct 2014)

bobcat said:


> All events? Have I missed something, I was waiting for the Bethersden 300 to complete my SR. May need to rethink my ride plan!


Any event that's marked BRM [PBP] is a qualifier in 2015. There are plenty to choose from.


----------



## bobcat (26 Oct 2014)

Ian H said:


> Any event that's marked BRM [PBP] is a qualifier in 2015. There are plenty to choose from.


Not so many in my neck of the woods without a car, was counting on the Bethersden ride for a local 300, not to worry.


----------



## Ian H (26 Oct 2014)

Meopham or Portsmouth look to be your best bets.


----------



## bobcat (26 Oct 2014)

Meopham one is the one that I had settled for, looking forward to a challenging year ahead!


----------



## Maladict (19 Nov 2014)

It's been so long, I forgot my password. I'm in.


----------



## DCLane (19 Nov 2014)

I'm tempted to add a list somewhere of the qualifiers - potentially a sticky @Shaun ? - so we can identify which CC members are doing them.

It's a job for this evening methinks.


----------



## Shaun (20 Nov 2014)

DCLane said:


> I'm tempted to add a list somewhere of the qualifiers - potentially a sticky @Shaun ? - so we can identify which CC members are doing them.
> 
> It's a job for this evening methinks.



You make it - I'll stick it ... just PM me the thread details once you've put it together!


----------



## Trickedem (20 Nov 2014)

I'm intending to do it. 
I've booked into the following:
22 Mar Man of Kent 200k
9 May Asparagus & Strawberries 400k
30 May. Windsor Chrstery Windsor 600k.
I'm waiting for entries to open for the Oasts and Coasts 300 on 25 April


----------



## redfalo (20 Nov 2014)

It's utter madness, but I'll try it. I'm registered for the following qualifiers:

3 Jan - Poor Student, Oxford, 200k
11 Apr - Green and Yellow Field, Manningtree 300k
9 May - Asparagus and Strawberries, Manningtree
30 May - Windsor-Chester-Windsor 600k


----------



## bobcat (20 Nov 2014)

Trickedem, redfalo, I our paths shall meet over the next year.


----------



## Ian H (20 Nov 2014)

I'm intending to go for it and haven't registered for any qualifiers.


----------



## bobcat (20 Nov 2014)

Ian H said:


> I'm intending to go for it and haven't registered for any qualifiers.


Playing it cool?


----------



## Ian H (20 Nov 2014)

bobcat said:


> Playing it cool?


Ha! Not really. I don't think I've ever entered an event more than a month in advance - well, except those over 600km.


----------



## bobcat (20 Nov 2014)

Ian H said:


> Ha! Not really. I don't think I've ever entered an event more than a month in advance - well, except those over 600km.


That sentence oozes natural cool, the sort you can't buy, I'll give you £20!


----------



## Ian H (20 Nov 2014)

bobcat said:


> That sentence oozes natural cool, the sort you can't buy, I'll give you £20!



£18 buys you online entry to my Kernow & SW 600. ( and I'll have enough left over for a bottle of beer).


----------



## bobcat (20 Nov 2014)

Looks like a great ride, but being car free I ride local, wcw for me. Maybe one year though, would love to ride it!


----------



## DCLane (20 Nov 2014)

I started the list last night and gave up. This has given me the impetus to complete it this evening.

I'm only entered onto the 21 Feb North-West Passage 200k but more entries to be sent shortly.


----------



## BrevetRider (28 Nov 2014)

I'll be entering PBP. Plan is to do a HR series, complete a Swiss 900 a month before and then head to Paris.

Hotel is booked and paid for. I'm gonna drive there rather than cycle. Just wish they would sort themselves out regarding the start day as I've read they are thinking of moving it forward one day.

Can't wait.


----------



## Ian H (29 Nov 2014)

Oops! Sorry, a bit late reporting. ACP say they may have to move the start back by one day. They should be confirming shortly.


----------

